

The Guardian — Firestorm: The story of the bushfire at Dunalley - ethnt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2013/may/26/firestorm-bushfire-dunalley-holmes-family

======
yitchelle
[http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/#/?part=tunne...](http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/#/?part=tunnel-creek)

This has similar presentation, and makes for great story telling, especially
dramatic stories.

